# Missing fish



## Superblarg (Dec 19, 2015)

So, I have a fairly new 10-gallon tank. The four tetras I got seemed to be doing well but then one of them disappeared. It's not floating, not on the bottom. The decorations that are in there do have hidey holes, but while watching them, I've never seen them go inside. It's been about a week and I've only been able to find three.

The three that are left seem fine. Eating and swimming fine.

Should I be concerned about finding the body of the missing fourth?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Is the tank covered? They do jump.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

It def. could have jumped....however I've had fish "vanish" and sometimes I think that their buddies eat them before they are discovered. On another note, tetras need to be in larger groups because they school. What kind of tetras are they?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Fish are able to them. I know several people who have had fish go missing then they find them in the tank after a week or more like they were never gone. It happened to me once. I couldn't find my bumblebee catfish for literally a month, then he just appeared out of nowhere. Your fish might be stuck inside of one of the decorations, it happened to me once.take a good look into all of the decoration. If you still don't find him, take a bowl of fish tank water and put the decorations in there and cover it some how or put it in a bucket and put something clear on top of it. Keep on checking it every few minutes. You might be surprised to see him swimming in the bow. Or you might found him out of the bowl hence the bucket so he can't get out if he jumps.


----------



## SherLar (Feb 26, 2015)

I once had a tiretrack eel that lived inside the filter for a week. Thought he had died and been eaten til I did my water change. Was alive and healthy.


----------



## SansyFrance (Feb 3, 2016)

Like others have said, it could be possible that it could have jumped out! My mom always tells the story of when she had a tank that was uncovered and thought her fish were eating each other, but then she found them dead behind the table the tank was on where they had jumped out. 
Good luck with your search!


----------

